# Voluntary Erythropoiesis? Smoking!



## alanejackson (Dec 16, 2007)

:2Voluntary Erythropoiesis? Smoking!

Concept, condensed/abstract; Erythropoiesis. 
Smoking thought to be form of voluntary erythropoiesis. 
The volume of natures niacin and other compounds trans- 
ferred into and out of the blood, increases due to hypoxia. 
To some smoking has been determined salutary.

We are what we repeatdly do; excellence then is not an act, but a condition of the mind. -Aristole-

NIACIN = Nicotinic acid- Biochem. A colorless, water soluble compound, C6 H5 NO2, prepared by the oxidation of nicotine and forming part of the vitamin B complex, used to prevent pellagra.

PELLAGRA - PATHOL. A disease characterized by gastric disturbance, 
skin eruptions, etc..., caused by a deficiency of nicotinic acid.

Say you were a farmer, and you are growing things, and you planted two separate fields of corn. In one field you till the soil, plant the corn, and then water it. In the other field, you till the soil, plant the corn, add fertilizer, and then water it. Which field would produce more weeds?

The theory of Magnetrition explains how the nuclear envelope within the cell deteriorates along with the bones as osteoporosis sets in, and that being the main cause of cancer. Statistics have shown there to be a higher rate of cancer found in smokers. Is this because, when a cancer cell arises, due to the nuclear envelope no longer protecting the DNA sufficiently, it finds a healthier environment (added niacin) in the smoker? Is the act of smoking, like a farmer putting fertilizer on his field? Do you get niacin (also called Nicotinic Acid, or Vitamin B3,) through the oxidation of nicotine?

To keep from suffering the diet deficiency disease known as pellagra, the tradition of smoking has evolved and grown for hundreds of generations. The term niacin is a trade name for nicotinic acid, which comes about from the oxidation of nicotine. The smoker is chemically altering the makeup of nicotine as he burns it, changing it into a required element essential to good health. The discovery of smoking stands as one of the first and greatest discoveries of mankind. Because the jungle/rainforest environment affords a much more organically rich atmosphere, and our bodies learned to operate best under such conditions, smoking is still the best way for most people to avoid the effects of the deficient environment. The smoker follows this reasoning into the future, healthy enough due to smoking, to notice other deficiencies, and therefore in a position to help others.

Man has learned to change the poison that the plants produce to defend themselves against predators into required vitamins/substances by oxidation. This fact becomes obvious to anyone taking the time to learn it. It is not something I came up with. It is well-documented.

The books say, you're getting a vitamin when you smoke herb. The books say, the fruit shall be used as food, and leaves for medicine. The books say, your sins are against God.

So from the study of the facts, some old, some new, one can see, that to smoke is another way 
to keep the doctor away. But its the goal of the AMA to raise the doctors pay. And as our ancestors have implied by smoking, if you want it done right, do it yourself.

Where only some are allowed to practice health care, others are not.

Have many jumped on a bandwagon that ain't playing the truth?
"ONE MUST BE AN INVENTOR TO READ WELL" 
"NO INVENTION--NO HOPE" - R.W. EMERSON

Alan 
Search + Share ~ Magnetrition 
http://www.angelfire.com/nj/alanejackson/index.html


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

:r:r:r


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Whoa! Braaaah! You're effing my brainhole right now!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Are you going to ban him? Or shall I?
You found him. I think you should squash him like a bug.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Another Heavens Gate in the making?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Are you going to ban him? Or shall I?
> You found him. I think you should squash him like a bug.


Maybe he will come back to play. :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Maybe he will come back to play. :tu


Yeah. Sure. I believe it.
How about we move this to the Jokes Forum? Seems more appropriate, don't you think?


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Anybody got the cliff notes?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Are you going to ban him? Or shall I?
> You found him. I think you should squash him like a bug.


Did you happen to catch his other two posts? Masterpieces! :mn


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I wanna click the link.
I _REALLY_ wanna click the link.
But I'm scared it will be something so silly, I'll decry the internet and throw my computer out of the window.
That would mean no more CS.
That would make me sad.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Come on he used the :2 emoticon before he started. And as far as I can discern it is an augment in favor of smoking for health reasons. Aristotle, the Bible, Emerson, I believe it was meant to be placed in the "New Gorillas Forum" as an introduction. 

He has posted the same dissertation on several forums under the same user ID, your mileage may vary.

The link is to his personal site entitled "The History of Health" we are just lucky he found us.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

WTF was that all about!:mn:BS


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Benzopyrene said:


> WTF was that all about!:mn:BS


You're the future doctor, you tell us.:r:mn


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

"The books say, you're getting a vitamin when you smoke herb."

I understood this much. :ss


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> "The books say, you're getting a vitamin when you smoke herb."
> 
> I understood this much. :ss


Does the vitamin come from the pepperoni pizza?:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I think he ate some bad mushrooms (or good depending on how you view it). I think he's saying nicotine is the "missing" vitamin we all need. Maybe I need some mushrooms! Did you check out his web site?


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> Anybody got the cliff notes?


I think, in effect, he's saying that smoking provides a key vitamin (niacin) to the body. However, I don't think it works quite the way he's thinking. As he states, nicotinic acid (niacin) comes from the oxidization of nicotine. Oxidization is the introduction of a reduction agent to oxidize. Common examples of this are rusting (the oxidization of Iron using a salt as a reduction agent and water as a catalyst). However, I don't think the same thing would happen upon combustion. While there is inherent oxidization during combustion, I don't think it would produce what's needed. Although, I am only a sophomore ChemE, so there may be more I'm missing.

Anyway, welcome to Club Stogie...I guess.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Pretty obvious this poster wants to dazzle us with his 4th dimension wisdom, but not really be a part of this community in any meaningful way. My finger is on the trigger, just looking for a reason to pull. :2


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Pretty obvious this poster wants to dazzle us with his 4th dimension wisdom, but not really be a part of this community in any meaningful way. My finger is on the trigger, just looking for a reason to pull. :2


His other posts that got deleted under the Troops thread should have been reason enough. :2


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

I wonder what this guy is smokin!
Here's a picture of him with his magnetic field shifter (Model A-1-12-25-97) that will supposedly let you live forever. Says he's waiting for NASA to verify it before he starts to market it!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Such things might prove to be interesting, funny or a curiosity if presented by someone that has put some time into developing relationships in the community.

On the other hand.

He placed a full bag at our door, lit it, rang the bell and ran.


It shows a certain disrespect.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Checking out his website now. TAKE A LOOK AT THIS. Also, be sure to follow the link 'MORE REPLIES" on that same page...This guy has been in correspondence (harassing) with Congress, NASA, for years and apparently gets responses. I love weird internet stuff like this YMMV.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Do a Google search on his username. He's been a busy boy this month.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

You'd poison yourself with nicotine and die way before there was any benefit from any small amount of niacin produced!:hn


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Benzopyrene said:


> You'd poison yourself with nicotine and die way before there was any benefit from any small amount of niacin produced!:hn


Oh sure, spoil my dreams! :ss
Well it was fun while it lasted. The idea that cigars are good for you, that is. :ss


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

One of tobaccos earliest uses in Europe was medicinal. There are many more fun factoids related to tobacco. Like this George Washington one.

George Washington was reported to have written from Valley Forge: "If you can't send men, send tobacco."



> • 1571: SPAIN: Monardes, a doctor in Seville, reports on the latest craze among Spanish doctors--the wonders of the tobacco plant, which herbalists are growing all over Spain. Monardes lists 36 maladies tobacco cures.
> 
> • 1577: ENGLAND: Frampton translates Monardes into English. European doctors look for new cures--tobacco is recommended for toothache, falling fingernails, worms, halitosis, lockjaw & cancer.
> 
> ...


Before the Revolution, tobacco was legal tender in several Southern colonies with large plantations. Virginia enacted a law ordaining that taxes be paid in tobacco.

History is an interesting thing, have fun, Google up some today. 

Tobacco as medicine, I guess that would be another time and place.


----------



## alanejackson (Dec 16, 2007)

:2Boy, you guys are mean. My wireless connection has been down almost two days, but I see you guys have been studying.

You get niacin, the vitamin, when you oxidate nicotine, the poison. There is slow oxidation, rusting, and rapid oxidation, burning.

You suffer from a disease known as pellagra when you are not getting enough niacin. Common acne is a symptom of pellagra.

The tradition of beginning smoking as a teenager, is evidence that the smoker is getting niacin.

A face full of pimples means your in need of niacin. Smoking began, and has continued as a tradition, as an effort to combat the effects of pellagra in society.

The books say when you oxidation nicotine you get a vitamin. The pharmaceutical companies were not an option in the past. There is a lot of evidence indicating the symptoms associated with a deficiency of niacin, are diminished in the smoker. I think that's evidence the smoker is getting niacin.

I think NASA is about to learn that the astronauts tissues/cells are deteriorating from not moving in the Earth's magnetic field, like they have to. This will mean all lab animal experiments are invalid, due to the animals confinement. We will learn that older people are prone to cancers because their nucleic walls deteriorate as they age because they slow down in their rate of movement. We will realize the higher rate of cancer in smokers was because cancer cells also live healthier where niacin is prevalent.

Below is a thing I wrote trying to explane it somewhat.

Becoming A Holiday

Tool Making

Or

Man Does Sin

It was recently reported, that primates, (other than man), had been observed fashioning and using tools, more extensively than previously thought to have occurred in nature. Researchers noticed animals sharpening sticks with their teeth, and then using them to spear small game during food gathering. It was also pointed out that females were more involved in this practice than males. That shouldn't surprise many, should it?

Often overlooked, the greatest difference between the many species dwelling on earth, is that man appears to be the only "Sinner". As a species, man has acquired the ability to become conscious of errors which facilitate its death. Repentance, may be the most beneficial tool ever conceived. Together, the concepts of "To Sin" and "Repentance Of", when utilized properly, affords salvation to man. To discover man's sin/a sin, is the greatest accomplishment an individual can achieve. Many facts, from many people, collected over many generations, allows "The One" to see. 
Then "Man" offers repentance.
* 
Animals die, mainly from not working together against death.
* 
Examples: During my studies I think I have noticed a sin previously unrecognized by man, and this has allowed me to become more familiar with similar discoveries in the past. Facts indicate that the bird egg must be turned periodically during incubation in order to maintain its warm blooded metabolism. Whereas the reptile egg does not require this periodic turning. Thus, a warm-blooded body must move, or be moved, more than that of a cold blooded metabolism. In hospitals, bed ridden patients are turned every two hours to prevent bed sores. Would turning them every 10 minutes prevent osteoporosis? Is this how the child does it? Rocking chairs and cradles are evidence that others have been thinking along this line of reasoning. I'm thinking its a sin not to move about every so often. And I'm thinking we all need to think it is. But we don't, yet.
* 
The Movement of the Trees*. This need to move at a higher rate became a requirement for some due to time spent living in the trees rather than on the ground. Only life forms living for long periods of time in the trees have become warm-blooded. The bird is require to turn its eggs during incubation because a higher rate of movement is one aspect of living in the trees, and the animals adaptation to that environment now requires it. What other requirements have come about due to our past generations being tree dwellers?
* 
The Height of the Trees*. It was easier to become a warm-blooded metabolism, and maintain that, living up off the ground where heat would not dissipate easily. The "Bed" is man's repentance for having slept on the ground, after moving from the trees back down to the ground without realizing the height of the trees must be compensated for. The story of Jesus reminds us, how important it is that each one of us be aware of and utilize this concept, these concepts.
* 
The Atmosphere Of the Trees.* The trees excrete/extrude metabolic byproducts in the form of organic droplets and gases. Over time, life forms living in that environment adapt to using the atmosphere produced by, and synonymous with the trees. Man learned that his suffering from an inadequate atmosphere, after leaving the trees, could be alleviated/compensated for by burning bushes. Moses recorded what he had learned.

Today, many so-called leaders subscribe to the notion that instigating/causing strife, destruction, and death elsewhere on the Globe, can be beneficial to them and there's, somehow. The problems that most afflict us today stems mainly from having such leaders for so long. They say their way of life is being threatened. Shouldn't it be? Biblical teachings would. Would not "God with Us".


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Your folks must be so proud!


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Eat right...live healthy...die anyway.

Th-th-th-that's all folks! :chk


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

M1903A1 said:


> Eat right...live healthy...die anyway.
> 
> Th-th-th-that's all folks! :chk


Reminds me of a joke Ron White tells, about the runner who ties himself to a stop sign in a hurricane to show that his body can withstand it...

"It's not that the wind was blowin'... it's *what* the wind was blowin'..."

I think that this guy just might be blowing smoke (no pun intended...).

Edited:

The chemical formula for Nicotinic acid, or Vitamin B3, is HC6H4NO2, and a deficiency can lead to pellagra, however, Nicotine has a chemical formula of C10H14N2.

Other than not being hydrocarbons, I don't see how the two are related. Even if you burned Nicotine in oxygen, you wouldn't achieve even an empirical formula similar to each other, much less an actual similarity.

Peddle your pseudoscience elsewhere.


----------



## alanejackson (Dec 16, 2007)

Do you get niacin (also called Nicotinic Acid, or Vitamin B3, it is prepared commercially from picoline or from quinoline, which are both obtainable from coal tar) through the oxidation of nicotine?

Just keep in mind always that you cannot assimilate inorganic minerals. You can only assimilate organic minerals which come from that which is living or has lived. -- Page 34, The Shocking Truth about Water, by Paul C. Bragg.

Systematically, man source of niacin has been shifted from the time honored tradition of smoking, to one controlled by those in the pharmaceutical industry. Because those in the professional practice of medicine stand to profit as niacin becomes a monetary issue for everyone, we see it embraced by those known as doctors. Without a person smoking, he is left lacking, both physically and mentally. This has led to many embracing a lifestyle offered by religion. A lifestyle which is group oriented becomes helpful to those made lacking by the deception that smoking is causing the effects of magnetic deficiency syndrome.

"Niacin was originally prepared (1867) from nicotine. (However, in the body it cannot be formed from nicotine.) Its functions have not been fully investigated, but it aids digestion and stimulates the appetite and is believed to play a part in the oxidation processes in the body. A number of investigators contributed to the discovery of its effectiveness in preventing pellagra. Experimental studies begun in the S United States in 1914 by Joseph Goldberger and continued by him with G. A. Wheeler and others established faulty diet as the cause of the disease."
-The above copied from a Dictionary at the library in Moab.

"This connection between coenzymes and vitamins enabled chemists to work out the structure of a particular vitamin molecule. In the middle 1930s various chemists showed that the coenzyme that had first been studied by Harden had an unusual atom-combination called "nicotinic acid" (NIH-koh- TIN-ik) as part of its molecule. It was called that because it had first obtained by chemists in 1925 by breaking up the molecule of nicotine, a chemical found in tobacco.

-The thought occurred to an American chemist, Conrad Arnold Elvehjem (EL-vum-yem), that nicotinic acid might be the P-P factor. In 1937, Elvehjem gave a dog with blacktongue a single dose of one-thousandth of an ounce of nicotinic acid. The dog was cured.

-To prevent confusion, doctors combined the first two letters of "nicotinic" and the first two letters of "acid" and added "in". That gave them "niacin" (NI-uh-sin) and this is the name that is almost always used for the P-P factor, instead of nicotinic acid."
The above from the book: HOW DID WE FIND OUT ABOUT VITAMINS?
By Isaac Asimov.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I have my pyramid hat on and I'm waiting for the mothership to pick me up so I can cure my magnetic deficiency syndrome.


----------



## JaVeCa (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you smoke?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

PM sent to alanejackson.
I'm not optimistic about a response.


----------

